# SUCHE: Schaltschrankbau Anleitung/Lehrmittel



## uz1111 (28 November 2005)

Hallo,

ich hab fast null Ahnung von der Materie und brauche grundlegende Infos über Zusammenbau eines Schaltschrankes mit SPS Steuerung.

z.B. die Unterlagen hiervon: 
http://lmha.de/est1_elektroniker_baugruppe04.html

oder die (nur!) die Unterlagen hiervon:
http://www.christiani.de/product_info.php/products_id/586

Falls jemand ähnliche Materialien hat oder einen Laden kennt wo man sowas bekommt, dann würd ich das gerne Wissen.

BTW: Material über Funktionstests und Wartung wären auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## seeba (28 November 2005)

uz1111 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab fast null Ahnung von der Materie und brauche grundlegende Infos über Zusammenbau eines Schaltschrankes mit SPS Steuerung.
> 
> ...



Dir Christiani Unterlagen kosten doch bloß 2 x 49 Euro... Da steht sicher einiges drin.


----------



## uz1111 (28 November 2005)

Danke, 
hatte gar nicht gesehen, daß man diese auch alleine Kaufen kann...

Gibt es vielleicht auch etwas kürzeres(vlt. 10 Seiten)? Eine grobe Beschreibung reicht mir und dafür muß ich nicht unbedingt 100 € Ausgeben.

Gibt es vielleicht Bücher in denen darüber etwas steht?


----------



## Atlantik (3 Dezember 2005)

> ich hab fast null Ahnung von der Materie



Sorry, aber ....  dann reichen Dir 10 Seiten grobe Beschreibung ??????
Wie wärs wenn Du mal irgendwo in vorhandene Schränke reinschaust, wie sowas aufgebaut wird.
Auf 10 Seiten können wohl kaum alle technischen und sicherheitsrelevanten Aspekte ausreichend beschrieben werden.
Hast du denn noch keinen E-Plan, z.B. mit Montageplatten-Aufbau o.ä.?


----------

